# Arkansas trout trip



## netboy (Dec 12, 2006)

Spent the last 4 weeks at our house in North Arkansas. Fishing was pretty good most mornings. We had a couple slow days due to thunderstorms that cut the mornings short.

We spent most of our time on the Spring river, but made side trips to the Norfork, and Bull Shoals tailwaters and the Eleven Point river in southern Missouri.

Best flies were zebra midges and scuds on the tailwaters and eggs and woolly buggers on the Spring and Eleven Point.

Here's a few pics..

Wife's best trout to date (Norfork)









Bull Shoals Cutthroat









Spring river









Norfork Cutthroat









Eleven Point rainbow


----------



## Bird (May 10, 2005)

very cool. Wife and I are headed up to SW Missouri in a couple weeks. Her folks place is only 45 minutes either way to the Spring river and the Roaring river. Hopefully we get into them as good as ya'll did.


----------



## Worm Drowner (Sep 9, 2010)

Great report! Some day I hope to get up that way. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Fishsurfer (Dec 14, 2014)

Very good report, really good fishing. So how do you get your wife to fly fish? Whats the secret?


----------



## netboy (Dec 12, 2006)

Fishsurfer said:


> Very good report, really good fishing. So how do you get your wife to fly fish? Whats the secret?


She really enjoys it. I guess the old saying that "trout don't live in ugly places" might have something to do with it.


----------



## Worm Drowner (Sep 9, 2010)

I'm very fortunate as well. My wife loves to fly fish _and_ loves to target shoot!


----------



## RB II (Feb 26, 2009)

Beautiful pics and amazing fish. 
I have lots of family that live along the Eleven Point River in Dalton. It is an amazing place. I have been swimming in that river since I was a kid. We used to jump in it after a day of hauling square bales of hay. Freezing cold!!! Never really fished it though.


----------



## Meadowlark (Jul 19, 2008)

Those are some beautiful fish...can't help but think of cooler places when I see those while sweltering in our heat. I'm heading north soon and can't wait!!


----------

